# Buckmark has ftf only on the last round



## zfrme66 (Nov 14, 2011)

Regardless of which mag I use the last bullet in the mag doesn't feed into the chamber. The gun is two years old and Im hoping someone has an easy fix. Any replies will be greatly appreciated. This is a 22 ca. buckmark


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Generally, a consistent last round in the magazine failure to chamber is a symptom of a weak magazine spring. I'd replace the magazine springs and go from there.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Another thing to check is if either the shooting-hand or support-hand thumb is coming into contact with the slide release during shooting. If so, when the last round is being fed up into position where it can be scooped up into the chamber, the pressure on the release lever may be preventing the follower from pushing the final round fully upward into the correct position (resulting in a failure very similar to what denner described, above, cause by a weak mag spring). You can probably see this in action by taking your UNLOADED pistol and magazine (double-check both for safety!), close the slide, insert the empty mag, hold the slide release lever down with your shooting-hand thumb, then pull the slide open and hold it open with the other hand. While you are holding the slide open, watch the magazine follower, then release pressure on the slide release lever with your thumb. If the magazine follower moves upward even a little bit, that demonstrates how anything touching or interfering with the free movement of the slide release lever can affect the upward pressure the follower is applying to that last round in the magazine as it is being positioned to feed up the ramp.

To test for this problem at the range, after loading the pistol, carefully position both hands so there are no thumbs or other digits anywhere near the slide release lever, and shoot until the mag is empty (you don't have to fill it up; for this test, 2-3 shots in the mag should serve just fine). Another sign that hand/thumb position may be causing the problem is a failure of the slide to lock-back when the chamber is empty after the last shot (although if the pistol is consistently jamming on the last shot, you probably aren't getting to this point very often).

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## zfrme66 (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks to all for the great info


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

DJ has a very good observation which I failed to consider being that it occurs with all your magazines. Let us know what you find out.


----------



## zfrme66 (Nov 14, 2011)

Went to the range this am and instead of the usual Blazer bulk I loaded some wolf ammo. Don't know why, but no more jams at all .Tried all three mags and everything was fine. Went back to the Blazer ammo and jam city. No more "cheap" plinking I guess! Wonder why that is??


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Weird. But .22 firearms can be pretty picky about what you feed them, so I guess I'm not totally surprised.

Glad you're back to reliable functioning; constant jams are a drag on the fun-meter.


----------

